# Motta Aurora and Europa



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

What are the differences between motta Aurora and europa milk Pitchers?


----------



## Garry (May 16, 2013)

I think the europa's shape is suppose to help with steaming and the spout is better for pouring art and the such, someone correct me if im wrong


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

I had the feeling it was. But could not be sure.

Have been looking at the rattleware pitchers. Much lighter. Wondering if they any easier with latte Art. Spout looks a lot different


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

As long as the milk is correctly stretched and textured then latte art is possible from most jugs. The fine pointed spout on rattlewares seems to easier to control than Motta & getting a good roll whilst steaming is easy.

There will be supporters of both designs , its personal choice


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

inaboxmedia said:


> I had the feeling it was. But could not be sure.
> 
> Have been looking at the rattleware pitchers. Much lighter. Wondering if they any easier with latte Art. Spout looks a lot different


+1 for the rattleware jugs, got mine from Coffee Hit for Motta try Cream Supplies


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

For Rattleware, try Coffeehit thru' Amazon so delivery is free! i got the handleless one's. Prefer Motta for the pour though


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm yet to find anyone that can reliably pour good latte art only with a specific pitcher. I think it's purely a preference thing like Gary said.


----------



## Garry (May 16, 2013)

kinda a question on the side and im not sure what the RW jugs are like but the motta ones are seriously heavy compared to the old jugs i had do you think having a thicker heavier metal helps or detracts in anyway?


----------

